# Look what I bought today!!!



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had such a tough two weeks guys and gals, walked into the B&M in Cozumel and picked these up...


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmmm , looks good to me.Never seen any of those before. Thanks for the Pics.


----------



## Cigarcop (Sep 25, 2008)

Well looks like things just got better :tu Alot better!!!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

¡Puta mierda, hombre! Que bonitos!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

hotreds said:


> ¡Puta mierda, hombre! Que bonitos!


Truer words have never been spoken!

I will let them rest a while then a do a review of one of the 30's...


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet!:dr


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I bet those were cheap. lol. Congrats on the pick up, you got some good sticks there!


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

you lucky bastage!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> I bet those were cheap. lol. Congrats on the pick up, you got some good sticks there!


:tpd: Let us know how those 30 Aniversarios are! With jars of 25 going at around $2000 each, I can't even imagine how much those singles were!

EDIT:
And shouldn't the Cohibas be longer and skinnier than the Regalos? The Cohibas should be 6 3/4"x43 and the Regalos should be 5 1/3"x46. Just wonderin.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice score - those will go down nice and smooooooth! :ss


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

estoy celoso


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

mikeyj23 said:


> ...And shouldn't the Cohibas be longer and skinnier than the Regalos? The Cohibas should be 6 3/4"x43 and the Regalos should be 5 1/3"x46. Just wonderin.


Yes.

The 30th Anni humidor were double robustos at 50 x 192. There were only 45 humidors made a go for around $40k+.

The jars were dalias at 43 x 170. 1000 made and run about $3500 now.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Mark,

These definately came from the jar - I have never seen the 30th humidor and if I had I could not buy them, it was a stretch with these.

I look forward to trying one of the 30's very soon. I didn't find a review here yet, might be kind of fun.

Travis



n2advnture said:


> Yes.
> 
> The 30th Anni humidor were double robustos at 50 x 192. There were only 45 humidors made a go for around $40k+.
> 
> ...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice! :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

That's what I call treating yourself to some goodness


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

But did 'ya go diving?!?

Nice score! :tu


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait for the review...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I had the Hoyo Regalios on Tuesday, damn fine smoke. The other two arent half bad either. :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, but the Cohibas are most definitely fake (that size didn't exist in the 30th Anniversary special packaging). Don't know about the HdM, but if the guy is selling fake Cohiba 30ths, then there's a good chance he's selling fake LEs, too.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

croatan said:


> Sorry, but the Cohibas are most definitely fake (that size didn't exist in the 30th Anniversary special packaging). Don't know about the HdM, but if the guy is selling fake Cohiba 30ths, then there's a good chance he's selling fake LEs, too.


:tpd:
What I was subtly trying to get at above.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wasn't the 30th a Siglo V in this jar?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic!!!
Those Regalos are very tasty!

I can only imagine on the Cohibos!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Here is more info on it.

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=7

Scroll down.
There was a small humidor with double robusto for the 30th as Mark already stated.
I guess the price would tell you if they are legit as that has got to be an expensive cigar.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

:dr:dr Great pickup!! :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BTW, the link I attached also illustrates the humidor for the cigar pictured by the OP.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Sorry, but the Cohibas are most definitely fake (that size didn't exist in the 30th Anniversary special packaging). Don't know about the HdM, but if the guy is selling fake Cohiba 30ths, then there's a good chance he's selling fake LEs, too.


The 30th's I bought from you look just like that.......what gives????

:tu

I fourth the cigars being fake. Sorry.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Lemme guess....You got those outta the Jar at the store on Melgar down twards 11th and Punta Langusta...? Right? Man with all of the ledgit shops in playa and Cancun why shop in coz anymore:2

Mikes


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Thanks Mark,
> These definately came from the jar - I have never seen the 30th humidor and if I had I could not buy them, it was a stretch with these.
> 
> I look forward to trying one of the 30's very soon. I didn't find a review here yet, might be kind of fun.
> ...


Hi Travis,

It's hard to tell from the angle of the pic as to the length of the cigars, that's why I was posting the info regarding the 30th's for you.

With that said, they do appear to be the incorrect format for both the humidor (which would be an insane price) and for the jar sticks.

The 30th jar smokes are 170mm (6 11/16") x 43 ring gauge. Those appear to be along the lines of a robusto in ring gauge but can't tell the length from the pic.

I'd return them and pm "Mikes" who knows ALL about the cigar scene down there.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Tex in Mex lives down there as well Mark. We have chatted a few times on CS chat and by PM, hes a great guy and I hate to see him get duped like this. If it were me I would take them back with my recipt and get my $ back. If they give you a hard time tell them that you will just have to get Profeco involved ;o) 

I almost took a photo of this jar the last time I passed by that shop....


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

No comment on the Cohibas as I'm not well-versed on the subject.
HOWEVER I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Regalos. The only 1 I've smoked failed to impress.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for the help guys, if the previous two weeks were ##it this morning became the culmination of it all.

I will be back for meetings on Tuesday and will confront shop owner and let everyone know what's up.

Mikes - let me know when you are in Cozumel and we can herf somewhere.

Travis


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Travis,

I am serious about If they give you a hard time tell them that you will just have to get Profeco involved ;o) http://www.profeco.gob.mx/ . This is the last thing they want. The jar you got them out of has straight sides like the h2k jars and should have con-caved sides. So did you get this from the store on the maelcon up towards punta longusta? Has a poster of W. Churchill on the window, and the walk-in humidor is glassed in on the left as you walk in the front door?

I will be back in Cozumel to pay our utility bills in November... I will pm you the dates. Back again for Christmas but don't have those dates yet. Would love to meet up for some HC Mojitos and cigars either at my place or one of the many bars on the beach! LMK if you will be in czm during any of those days.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

This is a follow up to my thread from last week:

I made it back to Cozumel this morning and went straight to "my friend's" shop.

I remained very calm although he and his staff got heated with me.

We went through the whole rigaramour of invoices, contacts, etc...

Again, I remained very calm and simply requested my refund, and after several minutes and two visits to the shop he refunded my money.

I look back on this experience with a mixed feelings.

1). Gratitude to Croatan and several BOTL's for their help and for not playing it like the pigeon patrol (I saw this in icehog's post yesterday and I really liked it! Pigeon Patrol is when they come in to crap on you and then fly away). 

Answering my questions and helping me understand what was going on.

2). Anger with the "friend" who sold me these sticks and the fact that I doubt I will ever speak with him or his team again.

3). Frustration for falling for it - I should have known better.

I feel like a little kid who has learned to swim off the steps (NCs) of the neighborhood pool and took a dive into the deep end (CCs) and almost got into big trouble...

I was thrown a lifejacket and have since started wading ever so slowly and cautiously in that end of the pool again.

Again, a lot of gratitude goes to croatan and several other BOTL who I will not name specifically - in their shoes I would prefer not to be mentioned.

I will always keep this in mind and look forward to passing this on to other BOTL and SOTL.

Thanks for taking this trip with me, I look forward to the day when I will post pics of the real deal.

Take care all and thanks again!

Respectfully,

Travis


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

Texan in Mexico said:


> This is a follow up to my thread from last week:
> 
> I made it back to Cozumel this morning and went straight to "my friend's" shop.
> 
> ...


Great to see that you got your money back. Although I have never gotten a fake from a store per se, it would be interesting how they could defend themselves. A cigar is either fake or not. I guess a casual smoker without the information you had could easily be duped by them even after the fact.

Glad to see it worked out!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you!:tu See you in November man for the herf in paradise ;o)


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Travis, 

Very sorry you had to go through the whole experience. But hey, most of us have been there. The reason most of us can spot a fake cigar from look, taste, and touch is because we've seen, tated, and touched them many times. No one is immune from unwittingly buying a fake cigar once in a while. The lesson is learning how to tell the difference so that we don't also unwittingly pass them on to others.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Hell of a hard way to learn a lesson, but at least you got your money back - 99% of those who unwittingly buy fakes don't.

Bottom line: if it's not an LCDH, don't even bother.


----------



## BroncoHorvath (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm glad you got refunded....

The counterfit world is amazing and no matter where you are you've got to be diligent. I've been many place in the tropics, and if I feel suspicious and think they are fakes even though they look real, I pass up on them.
When I went to Maragrita Island, my Hotel had authentic Cuban and the airport had fakes in the duty free shop.... This was a few years back.

I'm fortunate, I get to shop in real Casa Del Habanos shops all over Cuba, and at least I know I paid what I was suppose to pay and I know they are real.... Bottom line, there are no deals on real Cubans....


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it. I am very lucky to be part of such a great community.

I look forward to meeting you and smoking a few Mikes - let's stay in touch via PM as your arrival gets closer.



Mikes said:


> Glad it worked out for you!:tu See you in November man for the herf in paradise ;o)


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BroncoHorvath said:


> I'm glad you got refunded....
> 
> The counterfit world is amazing and no matter where you are you've got to be diligent. I've been many place in the tropics, and if I feel suspicious and think they are fakes even though they look real, I pass up on them.
> When I went to Maragrita Island, my Hotel had authentic Cuban and the airport had fakes in the duty free shop.... This was a few years back.
> ...


While I agree that counterfeiting is a major problem, I disagree that there are no deals to be had on real Cubans


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Travis, Thanks for posting your experience. It helps us all to know about this type of deception. Thank you also to Croatan and the other FOG's for gently pointing out that these were fakes. :tu


----------

